

The Durham Stampeders - Cblinks
http://www.heraldsun.com/view/full_story/12600148/article-A--nexus--of-big-brains--low-costs?instance=homethirdleft

======
mindcrime
Awesome stuff. Hopefully at least a couple of the Startup Stampede companies
will go on to big exits, and the founders will become angels to seed the next
round of Triangle area startups!

And on a related note... any Triangle area startups who are looking for a
shot-in-the-arm might want to explore what the folks at TechStarts+ are doing:

<http://techstartsplus.com/default.htm>

~~~
Cblinks
Thanks--I'll look into that.

